# Gombert & Phinot made of the same ink, if you like Gombbert dissonance u like Phinot



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Gombert & Phinot made of the same ink, if you like Gombbert dissonance u like Phinot*

First and foremost, hello great folks of talk classiical, i notice something odd , a paralell between these two man beside there personnal life has sexual delinquant, i wont focus on this but says the following, if you like gombert you will like Phinot, some of Phinot sacred repertoire is Gombert-ian, i can't really explain it , but perhaps , the refinement ,the complexity, the vocal dissonance use(the so called secret chromatism of 16th century),Henrick Fink , a composer, but moreso a musicologist said he place Gombert, Phinot and Crecquillon(among the one to follow as exemple of skill, melody ect).

Look Phinot, first work that stand out as Gombert-ian, incipit oratio Jeremmiae prophetae??
dont you hear the complex patern of this work alone, wait there more look at Phinot Motet and missa, there is siomething akind, listen carefully Brabant ensemble Phinot and There Gombert album, for refference i.e

Who want to elaborated more on this, do i have somesort of argument ,that stand the road hey?
Did anyone beside Hermann Fink, Stephen Rice perhaps ,notice what i notice?

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

deprofundis said:


> Who want to elaborated more on this, do i have somesort of argument ,that stand the road hey?
> Did anyone beside Hermann Fink, Stephen Rice perhaps ,notice what i notice?
> 
> :tiphat:


Wow, you have a knack for finding obscure composers. I've never heard of him. I'm listening to the A Sei Voci recording on YouTube.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Wow, you have a knack for finding obscure composers. I've never heard of him.*
Thanks your so kind * Manxfeeder*, this is why im called deprofundis, venture into the depth,,take care, and listen to the music

:tiphat:


----------

